# Comprehensive European repatriation insurance.



## mixyblob

On our way home after a very enjoyable tour around the Rhine and Mosel in our Hobby 700, we were parked in a motorway aire having breakfast when we were hit by an unmanned 16 wheel HGV.
The driver went in to pay for his diesel and had not applied the handbrake when his lorry decided to trundle down the hill and smash into our van.
A rather traumatic experience indeed but not as traumatic as us discovering our insurance company would only arrange to bring the M/H back to the UK but not us. 
Our European breakdown cover (ADAC) would only pay 200 euros towards any recovery and the bill to take the M/H from the aire to the local recovery depot was over 2000 euros !
We thought we had every aspect of every possible incident covered but this episode proves how wrong we were.
The reason for this post is to ask other members if they can recommend a good insurance company that provides comprehensive repatriation from Europe of both M/H and occupants in the event of an accident/breakdown.


----------



## javea

Sorry to hear of your unfortunate accident.

Can't help with your question specifically, but don't forget to make a detailed note of all your uninsured expenditure, including receipts, to reclaim the total from the insurers of the lorry.

My experience of dealing with foreign insurers where their vehicle is to blame has been very positive, not like the UK insurers who generally try to make things as difficult as possible.


----------



## trek

Hi Mixyblob

sorry to hear of your accident & of the problems with ADAC

I too am a member & have been concerned for some time about this 200Euro limit , but other people on this forum have been repatriated from Europe back to the UK and the costs have all been covered by ADAC though maybe these were breakdowns not accidents ?

can I ask what level of ADAC cover you have ?

Standard or PLUS?

did ADAC advise that you would bot be covered as this was an accident ?

my 2nd choice for cover at the time was with Britannia Rescue via the CSMA club-

Britannia Rescue via CSMA

Ooophs looks like I have misread your post - as your van was repatriated by ADAC at a cost of 2000Euros? but they would not assist in you getting home ?

DRAT and again

the insurance company brought your van back but not you & ADAC the breakdown company were useless and wouldn't do anything ????? is that right ?


----------



## Kev1

Wow Mixy
Really sorry to hear about your disaster

As a hobby guy you have our sympathy.
We haven't done any foreign touring yet
But now we will read the small print

Let us know how you get on
Kev and Sue


----------



## DABurleigh

Sorry to hear of your trouble. When anything goes wrong one can only think "It could have been worse!"

I will look forward to your replies, for an elderly motorhoming Uncle recently had to renew his insurance. He queried repatriation if he couldn't drive, he got passed from pillar to post and in the process certainly has me confused, let alone him, over which insurance covers what between personal travel, motorhome vehicle and breakdown insurance under various assistance scenarios.

We need an MHF table to clarify!

Dave
PS I went to "watch" this topic and after scanning and staring at the MHF forum page, I see zillions of icons but couldn't spot one for watched topic. Hey ho. No wonder I like KISS applied to websites.


----------



## andrewball1000

Sorry to hear you news. You might try Safeguard. I haven't got access to the policy at the moment otherwise I would check for you.


----------



## emmbeedee

DABurleigh said:


> Dave
> PS I went to "watch" this topic and after scanning and staring at the MHF forum page, I see zillions of icons but couldn't spot one for watched topic. Hey ho. No wonder I like KISS applied to websites.


It's at the very bottom of the page, Dave, click on the line of text, not an icon.


----------



## mixyblob

Hi Trek,
"the insurance company brought your van back but not you & ADAC the breakdown company were useless and wouldn't do anything ????? is that right ?"

Pretty much. 
The first day they said they would get the MH home, but the next day they said they could only pay 200 Euros towards it. It's very difficult dealing with ADAC over the phone when you are not fluent in German or French and the recovery company only speak French. 
We have ADAC plus cover, taken out having read good reports about it on this forum, but again the small print is impossible to understand as it's in German, unless it's translated for you.
I guess in hindsight we were naive to think it would be ok and plain sailing should we need to call upon them for assistance. Perhaps the limit was because it wasn't a breakdown but an accident!! Who knows.

Thanks Javea for your advise which we are following. Unfortunately it was a British truck, so we may still have a fight, although the driver was very apologetic, which I guess means he has accepted the blame.


----------



## DABurleigh

Thanks, emmbeedee. It is further confirmation of the icon mindset that permeates MHF forum design that I nearly "Reported" the thread instead....


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi mixyblob! That's a bit of a bummer!! First the accident, then the recovery, or lack there of... :evil:

When we went to France in June, we took out personal and motorhome insurance through the Caravan Club. The scheme is called Red Pennant. It cost us £143 for 4 weeks, with cancer excluded. And boy, didn't we need it?! When we blew a head gasket, the whole scheme worked a treat, helping us to stay on holiday, before flying AuntieSandra and me home and picking up the motorhome. It could not have worked better.

Next time we go abroad, Red Pennant Insurance will be first on the list of holiday expenditure.

Here, some light reading of our experience....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-109843-.html


----------



## trek

mmmh! me thinks it may be time to rethink my European breakdown insurance in the light of Mixyblob's experience

I must remember that ADAC requires advance notice to quit - it can't be just canceled at time of renewal


----------



## erneboy

Last year on a site we spend time on in Spain some German people with ADAC cover had to pay additional recovery costs having been told the maximum was just a few hundred Euro (200 from memory) to get to the nearest dealer and book a taxi for their own travel at their own expense before their van could be loaded onto the recovery lorry. I don't think ADAC cover is all many people think it is, there may be various levels. I did post this information at the time, Alan.


----------



## trek

Hi Mixyblob

there is an English translation that I found some time ago - unfortunately I don't know who produced it so can't give them the credit they deserve

Just emailed ADAC to advise that I don't want to continue with my membership when it is due for renewel is in January following your experience -I knew about this 200Euro limit but other members seemed to have been repatriated to the UK ok ?

but if its a lottery if you do or don't get back then this scheme isn't for me


----------



## barryd

I considered adac and looked into in detail earlier in the year as we have two cars a scooter and a motorhome and it looked very good but I could never get consistant answers to my concerns in particular the 200 euro thing. 

I got different answers from three contacts at adac despite good feedback on the forums. In the end I just gave up and stuck with safeguard 365 for the van, swinton recovery for the bike and Aa for the cars. I think safeguard is also one of the few who don't have a single trip limit which is important for us. 

Sorry to hear of your awful experience. It must be something we all dread and I guess no matter who we are covered with the only way to know how you will be looked after is when it all goes wrong


----------



## ozwhit

hi all , we are with safeguard , they repatriated our motorhome to england when our diesel pump packed up , arranged a tow to campsite and hired us a car in france , and one in calais for the return to england , they were fantastic , i didnt part with one euro , im sticking with them , hope it all goes well gary


----------



## OwnedbyCollies

We have an ADACplus policy and I have checked the english booklet provided by them. In the summary section it states:-

If your vehicle breaks down or is involved in an accident and requires roadside assistance - costs covered up to 200 euros (Germany, Europe)

If the vehicle breaks down or is involved in an accident and requires towing - costs covered up to 200 euros - storage and security fees will be reimbursed (Germany, Europe)

If the vehicle drove off the road - we will provide unlimited cost cover for off-road recovery (Germany, Europe)

If the vehicle cannot be repaired locally - we will organise repatriation and cover the transport, storage and towing costs (Germany, Europe)

We have never had cause to use them but our policy is due for renewal in December so I think I will be calling to clarify a few points i.e. elements of the cover are not provided in Germany presumably as its usually the home country - but as our 'home' is the UK do they assume the home country is the UK or do we not get that aspect of cover when we are on holiday in Germany? :? 

Am I correct in thinking that the recovery or assistance on french motorways is provided by approved operators with fixed charges?


----------



## mixyblob

"Am I correct in thinking that the recovery or assistance on french motorways is provided by approved operators with fixed charges?"

Yes that is correct


----------



## peedee

What a bummer. Sorry to read of your strife but as usual you only find these things out when you really need it. Like Uncle Norm I have always used Red Penant, motoring and health cover. It may be a little more expensive than most but you get what you pay for and there isn't much it does not cover. They have a great help line too.
peedee


----------



## erneboy

I have found the thread where I posted this €200 limit information last December. The owners of this van were German and did challenge ADAC but to no avail.

Thread here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-81301-adac.html

Alan.


----------



## IanA

mixyblob said:


> Unfortunately it was a British truck, so we may still have a fight, although the driver was very apologetic, which I guess means he has accepted the blame.


Be careful - the driver may be apologetic until his boss/insurance company has spoken to him - then you may find the story has changed. Did the Police check the vehicle after the accident? Did they take note of the handbrake position? Has the driver admitted he left the handbrake off - hopefully to a policeman?

Make sure you write down everything that happened - hope you have some photos plus witnesses - they need to make notes as these cases can drag on and memories fade.


----------



## UncleNorm

IanA said:


> mixyblob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it was a British truck, so we may still have a fight, although the driver was very apologetic, which I guess means he has accepted the blame.
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful - the driver may be apologetic until his boss/insurance company has spoken to him - then you may find the story has changed. Did the Police check the vehicle after the accident? Did they take note of the handbrake position? Has the driver admitted he left the handbrake off - hopefully to a policeman?
> 
> Make sure you write down everything that happened - hope you have some photos plus witnesses - they need to make notes as these cases can drag on and memories fade.
Click to expand...

I'd go with every word that Ian has advised, especially about writing it up now, adding to it as the memory is jogged. There's also a lot of evidence within the photo, I would have thought.

Good luck! :wink:


----------



## mixyblob

Thank you all for your advice and concern. 
After the lorry hit us the first thing I did; after checking Mrs Mixyblob was OK and the gas was off was to take about 50 photographs, which have been sent to our insurance company along with our claim.
The lorry driver admitted on the spot to the French Police that it was his fault. He didn't have much choice really. 
He was in his charge of a lorry that rolled half way across a motorway aire (with him not in it) and embedded itself in the side of our Hobby.
He explained to the police that when he first parked up for diesel, the hose wouldn't reach, so he released the hand break and rolled the lorry forwards a bit and re applied the hand brake (while standing on the step of his cab). He then filled up with diesel and went in to pay. When he came out, his lorry wasn't there.
No doubt the French aire owners will also be making a claim for the damage to a couple of lamp posts and various bits of street furniture.
Not wanting to count our chickens but we can't see that either the driver, his boss or their insurance company have a collective leg to stand on.
On the other hand, things are rarely that simple.


----------



## emmbeedee

Yet another example of why no-one should *ever* park in neutral, but always in a low, preferably bottom, gear.
Glad you have plenty of evidence, hope you get it sorted to your satisfaction.
Just as an aside, never noticed how slow the server was before, but what an improvement!


----------



## mixyblob

Just a quick update to this saga.
It's all turned out very well for us, the insurance company decided the Hobby was a write off and refunded us the exact price we paid for the vehicle.
We spent a lot of time researching other motorhomes to see if we could improve on the Hobby but in the end we bought the same again. Albeit a few more miles on the clock, a year younger and a higher spec, for less money than the first one. 
Currently waiting to hear if our claim for close to £1000 of uninsured losses (mainly to get us and our belongings home) will be paid.
Considering the time from the accident to being reimbursed and buying a replacement motorhome was just over 2 months, (over the festive period to boot) the insurance company have to be applauded.


----------



## peedee

Thanks for the update mixyblob. Pleased to read it has not turned out too badly for you.

It just shows, no matter how careful you are or what precautions you take it is never enough. I hope I never end up in the same position even if in the end it turns out ok. Nothing can compensate you for the inconvenience and the stress.

peedee


----------



## carol

mixyblob said:


> Just a quick update to this saga.
> It's all turned out very well for us, the insurance company decided the Hobby was a write off and refunded us the exact price we paid for the vehicle.
> We spent a lot of time researching other motorhomes to see if we could improve on the Hobby but in the end we bought the same again. Albeit a few more miles on the clock, a year younger and a higher spec, for less money than the first one.
> Currently waiting to hear if our claim for close to £1000 of uninsured losses (mainly to get us and our belongings home) will be paid.
> Considering the time from the accident to being reimbursed and buying a replacement motorhome was just over 2 months, (over the festive period to boot) the insurance company have to be applauded.


Who were your insurers and have ADAC paid anything other than the €200

Mine is due in March so I will be canceling and looking around again too


----------



## mixyblob

Our insurance company are Equity Red Star and we didn't get anything from ADAC.


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn

Red Pennant through the C.C certainly get's my vote , would not venture into Europe without it .
You only get what you pay for with travel / breakdown insurance and 
RP caters pacifically for Motorhome's and caravan's and won't leave you in the lurch unlike cheaper policy's


----------



## CliveMott

Hope you are all OK now.

Just renewed the insurance on our own motorhome, last year it was caravanguard but they put it up by £100 which I challenged. They said that they had so many claims the previous year for motorhomes with snow damage to the roof and similar things that the underwriters increased the premiums to them. So I ended up by visiting a local office of Swinton. Swinton own several other firms including Safeguard who sell motorhome policies with breakdown cover included. As I have RAC Arrival Europe I could not see the point of having duplicate cover so Mr Swinton directed me to another company in their group called Scenic who sell insurance without breakdown cover underwritten by Legal & general. Cost was £90.00 less than last year. So I rely on RAC Arrival Europe which is through the Camping and Caravanning Club so is free of constraints like age, weight, length etc.

Does that help
C.


----------



## Glandwr

trek said:


> Hi Mixyblob
> there is an English translation that I found some time ago - unfortunately I don't know who produced it so can't give them the credit they deserve
> 
> Just emailed ADAC to advise that I don't want to continue with my membership when it is due for renewel is in January following your experience -I knew about this 200Euro limit but other members seemed to have been repatriated to the UK ok ?
> 
> but if its a lottery if you do or don't get back then this scheme isn't for me


Ploughed through the doc in the download and although clouded by poor translation and their version of legalise it gives the impression that they would pay for repatriation should it be needed as well as separate transportation for you and your passengers including belongings by train or plane, it even mentions first class. The 200 limit on recovery would seem to be just that. Recovery to a nearby suitable garage as part one of the operation as it were. There are limits on everything (hotels, transportation etc, in the event of a repairable breakdown) didn't seem to be one on the repatriation though.

Would be grateful for a second opinion though.

Dick


----------



## trek

Carol:
if its your ADAC membership that expires in March & you want to cancel it you need to give them 3 months notice! you may just get away with it if you cancel now ?

Clive:
I have RAC Arrival though being an RAC member & the Camping & caravan club -just wondering how much is the additional annual Europe cover ?


----------



## carol

Crikey 3 months notice - I like most thought we just didn't need to renew.... but will check date and send emai through I reckon

Carol 

Tks for that - at most I thought a month


----------



## DianneT

Why do you need to cancel ADAC Breakdown Cover?


----------



## Glandwr

I am with ADAC and happy. I've renewed twice and called them out once.

My greatest complaint with them is that I can't automatically renew. I was told that that was only possible if I had a German bank account. 

Each year they send me a scruffy duplicated slip through the post that I have to fill in with instructions for one debit from credit card. I fill it in then post it back to them.

I've heard this story about the 3mths notice. Anyone know where it comes from?

Dick


----------



## carol

No idea, except saw it on here, and so emailed to cancel mine as we were going to give it up at end of March anyway. My contact is out of office and I sent it to the address in her automated email, but heard nothing back - as usual.

Carol


----------



## DianneT

Hi glandwr

For renewing your membership give this office a ring. from the UK 00 49 941 523 44 and you can renew over the telephone in minutes. I set this link up with ADAC when I complained it was difficult to join or renew membership. Everyone who has used it has been very satisfied. If you want more info email:- [email protected] at same office where they all speak excellent English.

With regards to the 3 months notice for cancelling membership I think this is fair enough. German laws are different to ours. But you will not beat ADAC for Service, Cover and Price.


----------



## teemyob

*Truck*

Just as well you were not bent over in a locker or something!.

I am very choosy and careful where I pull up and park. The last time I was'nt. Some bloke drove into the back of the MH while I was on the throne.

Campsites, car parks, lay bys and Service Stations are a major hazard few people give a second thought to.

Glad you are okay.

If ADAC cannot automatically renew your membership (take the money). What difference does it make if you do not give 3 months notice?.

TM


----------



## CliveMott

RAC ARRIVAL EUROPE

Its only when booked vai the C&CC that RAC Arrival Europe is free of constraints. Call the C&CC. If you want to call the RAC then thats free. 0800 015 6000

C.


----------



## Glandwr

I suppose the story could have arisen from someone who wanted to cancel part way through their year’s subscription and wanted a refund. 3 month’s forfeiture of cost I think would be pretty fair under those circumstances don’t you think?

BTW this thread seems to getting a little surreal :? 

Dick


----------



## trek

Hi Glandwr

ADAC requires 3 full months notice if you do not wish to renew your policy when it expires

they will expect you to pay up for another year if you do not give them this notice

I don't know why or what they could do if you refuse to pay up but I think this may be normal for European Insurance policies 

When I wrote to cancel mine in 2011 I calculated my 3 months from the renewal date yet they still wrote back to say I had not given them a full 3 months so they expected me to pay again for 2012 - I can only assume they need 3 full calender months - anyway they then sent me another email saying that they accepted my cancellation & I was free to leave (only left because of this 200Euro limit)


----------



## Glandwr

Thanks Trek can you tell me how you were paying please?

Dick


----------



## DianneT

trek. Why did you leave due to the 200 Euro limit?. It does not seem a problem to me I think you have not understood what they actually say as it is a bit confusing. I contacted them re. this and have put the result on this Forum in another post. If you would like a copy just let me know.


----------



## peedee

CliveMott said:


> I rely on RAC Arrival Europe which is through the Camping and Caravanning Club so is free of constraints like age, weight, length etc.
> C.


Clive, what is the weight of your motorhome, are you sure the above is correct. I ask because I am having difficult finding adequate Continental cover for my 6.5 ton motorhome. Not rung Carefree but this is what their policy document says:



> Vehicle Size & Weight Restrictions: No Section of this Policy shall apply in respect of any vehicle (including
> any load carried) which is in excess of the following gross vehicle weight and dimensions: weight 4250kg;
> length 8m; height 3.4m; width 2.5m.


peedee


----------



## erneboy

Yes Pete, Clive is correct. RAC Arrival waive the restrictions for CCC members. You must buy the cover through the CCC to get this concession.

You will find this: No width or length restrictions for caravans/trailers/motorhomes of proprietary make**

on this page: http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/breakdownrecovery/

Alan.


----------



## peedee

Alan, 
My quote came from the C&CC web site from a PDF of their policy for overseas travel.

Does the lack of restrictions only apply to the UK?

peedee


----------



## erneboy

Pete, I am not sure whether they apply geographical limits, I think not but a query might be a good idea.

I know there is a little confusion about this. We used to be members of Arrival via CCC. We never needed to use it but I read that there were cases of the RAC arriving at a breakdown and trying to apply their normal restrictions, this seemed to be due to those on the ground not being aware of the concession allowed through the CCC. That made things difficult for some people who had used the CCC in order to have the restrictions waived. We changed to Saga who are also a bit vague but at least I have emails from them stating that no limits apply to our cover.

I guess it's always a bit tricky for those of us who are above the usual limits and each of us may need to have the exemptions in writing just to be clear, Alan.

Edit: As I recall the membership card you get through CCC is not exactly the same as the normal RAC one and that is supposed to allow those attending breakdowns to tell the difference. I seem to remember that not all the cards issued through the CCC did have this difference which also lead to refusals.

All of this was several years ago and my recollection may not be completely accurate.

I suggest asking for written clarification.


----------



## erneboy

http://media.rac.co.uk/pdf/terms_and_conditions_arrival.pdf

Having glanced at this pdf, unless I have misread it, it seems to reassure on the salient points Pete. No restrictions on size, weight or age and it does cover Europe. It does not require a spare wheel either except on towed vehicles, Alan.


----------



## patp

We have been recovered by RAC Arrival through C&CC. Our vehicle is old and that is why we are with them. They are very good at keeping you informed of what is happening. Everyone seemed to understand that the cover was through the C&CC. 
We are not large or heavy though and that includes the van :lol:


----------



## patp

While on this theme and while people are reading small print does anyone know if pets are included in any recovery from Europe?


----------



## korky24

*Comprehensive European repatriation insurance*

Hi there,

Here's my experience of the two times I've used ADAC.

Both times they were easy to contact, were very polite and efficient and always have an English speaker available.

First time, the rear wheel of my vehicle fell through an old buried manhole cover in the yard. AA, who ADAC use in UK, came out very quickly and using a very large trolley jack got it out. My supplied jack was useless. Result.

Second incident, engine battery warning light came on during night drive. Soon lost all power on Motorway and conked just outside Telford at 1.30a.m. Local firm came out, subcontracted to the AA. They couldn't revive battery and said they'd tow me to nearest garage.

This is when I found out about 200 euro rule. I wanted to be towed home to where I live 9mls north of Derby, where I could leave vehicle on forecourt of local garage and then walk 1/4 mile home to my house.( I had very urgent appointment later that day and needed to get home). I was told this was only possible if I paid the excess and the 200 euros really only covered me for recovery to very nearest garage to Telford.

The operative took pity on me and had come across this dilemma before and after consulting with his boss was allowed to take me as far as Lichfield where I was deposited on the forecourt of Qwik Fit.

By now it was about 3.30 a.m.and I had a call from ADAC asking if I was OK. and if I wanted a hotel room as I was covered for this. Of course I tried to sleep in the van but was too wound up by now.

Got new battery fitted in the morning which got me home, to then find diesel pump had leaked all over alternator. Both had to be replaced. Ouch.

This 200 euro limit is pretty useless if you ask me. A lot of us visit very out of the way places on the continent and even here for that matter and in those cases this cover is inadequate. For that reason I will not be renewing my cover with ADAC.

John.


----------



## erneboy

It seems that confusion reigns at ADAC too. They may sell differnt levels of cover?

DianneT had a telephone conversation with them and specifically asked about a €200 limit. Here is the information she was given. Note that it makes no reference to any monetary limit, only a limit on the distance of the initial recovery to a garage.

"Well have spoken to my contact at ADAC and below is the answer to the 200 Euro question in plain English.

1. If you breakdown by the roadside and call ADAC they will send mechanic out to you. If he cannot fix the problem he will or arrange to get you transported to a Garage within 80 kms radius (50 miles)

2. If the garage has to get parts for you they will organise and get them (you will pay for the parts and labour fitting them.)

3. If the parts ore not obtainable and the vehicle cannot be repaired ADAC will repatriate you back to your Home.

4. The above is all covered by your ADAC Plus or Partner Plus Policy you must have this level of Insurance.

5. What is not covered is if there is not a garage within 80 kms (50miles) you would have to pay the extra mileage over this figure.

I hope this explains the question. If you need anymore help please contact me on here or through my website www.joysofeuopeancaravanning.co.uk where you can see more about ADAC and the experience we had with them on our 8th Trip last April in Germany. "

I have seen a limit applied by ADAC once, at that time it was €200 and the people had to pay the difference and pay for a taxi. I can't remember exactly why the taxi was required. It was either because they had a dog which the recovery vehicle would not carry or that they would only take one passenger, Alan.

Edit: The third post in this thread is what I posted at the time: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-81301.html


----------



## korky24

*Comprehensive European repatriation insurance*

Hi there,

I have ADAC Plus cover and was definitely told by ADAC at the time of my breakdown that I was covered for 200 euros worth only (or UK equivalent of) recovery to a garage . I specifically queried this with them. No distance was mentioned.

Alan shows ADAC have a 50 mile limit for recovery, it's not enough for continental travel, that and the fact they appear to say different things depending on who you ask, (although it amounts to nearly the same result), is why I'm not renewing.

John.


----------



## trek

To Answer DianneT's question :-

Korky24's experience is exactly the reason (and ONLY reason) I canceled my ADAC at the end of the year

i.e the 200Euro tow limit

and to answer Glandwr's Question:-

I arranged & paid for my ADAC cover via email to this contact :-

Sabine Kuhlen 
Telefonservice Backoffice 
ADAC Nordrhein - Bremsstr. 9 - 50969 Köln 
Telefon (0221) 4727-691 - Telefax (0221) 4727-452 
[email protected]


----------



## DianneT

John It is writtten down in the ADAC cover I believe the 80km radius. I spoke direct to ADAC for confirmation of this 200 Euro question. I do not think this is a problem. In Europe I do not believe there are not Garages within 50 miles of anywhere. If you do break down in some very, very remote area (which is highly unlikely) and do have to pay a little towards the recovery, you are paying a lot less than you would have to pay any UK Breakdown orangization.
If over 17.21 million members in Germany trust ADAC making it No. 2. in the World. it certainly will be my choice.


----------



## greygit

patp said:


> While on this theme and while people are reading small print does anyone know if pets are included in any recovery from Europe?


I have been wondering about this as well so I rang Caravan Guard who we are with to ask what would happen if our van was written off abroad they said we would be repatriated but not our dogs.
I then asked if we could hire a campervan to get home and I was told the we could only hire a van in one county at a time so we would then have a problem of getting on the ferry with all our belongings plus our dogs.
It would seem to me that these insurance companies are not providing the cover we need.........unless someone knows better?
Gary


----------



## erneboy

The people I saw having to pay extra for recovery and a taxi where at San Rafael del Rio, just inland from Vinaros on the Spanish coast. It would seem there must not have been a suitable garage within 50 miles here despite the fact that is a busy area with much commerce and many large towns nearby, Alan.


----------



## DianneT

Cannot understand this being refused by ADAC as is you look on another topic on this Forum re Repatriation it is clear they will fly you home if Illness is the problem and I have been told same by ADAC for Accident. Though of course you should be covered by your Van/Car Insurance as well. I will ask the question.


----------

